# Orange eyeshadow tutorial. Don't be scared-It's wearable, I swear!



## m_floffy_boes (Aug 11, 2008)

Okay, so I know a lot of people have some serious beef with orange, red and yellow eyeshadows in particular. In my experience, if you do it wrong, you'll end up looking like you have conjunctivitus, but if you do it right, it looks bloody ace!

SO, here is what you'll need (sorry I didn't take a picture, I did this tutorial really quickly!)

UDPP
Flammable Paint
Firespot e/s (or any orangey eyeshadow)
Mi'Lady (or any red eyeshadow)
Coppering e/s (or any...well, you get the idea)
Fig 1 e/s
a light purple e/s that I don't have the name of. I think it's probably similar to Sattellite Dreams or Parfait Amour or something like that.
Carbon e/s
Nylon e/s
Gorgeous Gold e/s
Mascara
Forever Green powerpoint pencil
eyeliner for the top lashline (I didn't do that in this tut, as I kind of forgot, hah)



Foundation
Cheek stuff if you want it (I didn't use it, because I did this tutorial at night, and there wasn't much point)
Some form of lipstick/gloss/whatever

OKAY! Let's go.

OH, and be warned, your face will get a LOT worse, before it gets better. You will, at one point or another, look like a member of MCR. BUT DO NOT FRET. It will be fixed.

ALSO BE WARNED-The lighting is so terrible, so apologies for that. And also, my eyes started watering part way through, so that accounts for why some of the eyeshadow near my tear duct looks a lot lighter than it should be.

Start with a bare, clean, cleansed, toned, moisturised, etc etc face (now as it happened, mine was none of the above. I'd just taken my make-up off, so that'll have to do) :







Apply UDPP all over the lid, up to the brow bone:






Using a stiff brush (mine just so happens to be a Bobbi Brown one, but it really doesn't matter) apply Flammable Paint all over the lid, and slightly above the crease in a kind of rounded shape, however it doesn't need to be neat (as you can see, haha):











Now, using the 239, apply Firespot all over where you just applied Flammable:











It should look something like this (please excuse the horrificness of what you are about to see, but like I said, worse before it gets better)






Now, using the same 239 (though wipe it on a tissue or something, to get rid of the remnants of Firespot), pick up some of the red side of Mi'Lady and apply to the outer crease, like so:











Now, use Coppering with the 217 to kind of round out the edges on the crease:











Now, with the 217 (different one or the same, it doesn't really matter. I use the same one, because I only have one. I just swipe it on a tissue between each colour) apply carbon deep in the outer crease:











Okay, my next step is going to be the highlight, so let me explain why-
Usually, highlights are done last (as you know) but I tend to faff around a lot with the shape after I highlight, as when I highlight, I bring the colour too low. So I've decided to highlight now, then add the purples later. Obviously, this is personal preference, and it's probably slightly strange, so you can just ignore this step and save it until last! 

Using a fluffy brush, pick up some Nylon to highlight:











Using the 217 again (srsly, using the same brush over and over doesn't matter, I don't reckon. Helps blend out the colours better, innit), pick up some Fig 1 and apply to the inner crease:











Now, using a light purple (dunno the name of this one, sorry) apply this over the Fig 1. It makes it more vibrant, and less dark.











It should look roughly like this so far:






We're gonna finish off the eyes later. (I think I may have a strange way of doing things, but it makes sense in my head, so...onwards!)

Foundation:






Touche Eclait. I love this stuff. It makes me happy, as you can see. Apply under the eyes, and then pat in with your ring finger











You can continue to do cheeks if you would like, but as I said before, I did this in the evening, so I didn't really see the point!
Back to the eyes! I do it this way so that I don't cover up the shadow I do under the eyes with my foundation/touche eclait.

Take Gorgeous Gold e/s with a small paddle brush (I don't know the number of this one, sorry. It's rubbed off!) Apply under the inner lashline:






(Ignore my bloodshot eye)






Apply Forever Green on the outer lower lashline. Not too much, just enough so it's noticeable:











Taking the small paddle brush again, grab your highlight colour again (Nylon) and apply to the tear duct. THIS IS CRUCIAL. By doing this, it stops the whole 'eew, conjunctivitus' thing, haha. I think it really tidies up the eyes, and makes them look a lot sharper and cleaner.






Curl your lashes and apply mascara (Clinique high definition mascara is easily the best I have ever used).











Pick a lip colour (I used a light pink Chromeglass), and you're good to go!



























I hope that helped some people out with using orange eyeshadow! It's one of my favourite eyeshadow colours to use, yet I see it so often applied in such a way that it just looks awful!

Using orange or red colours UNDER the eye is, in my opinion, a massive mistake, because then you're seriously in 'eye-infection' territory. I always use greens or purples under the eye instead, when doing this look, because they are much more forgiving!
Also, highlighting the tear duct creates a kind of...break between the orange/redness and the under eye, so you steer clear of looking like you've a stye in your eye!

So...uh...I hope that helped at least someone! 
Constructive criticism is totally welcome. This is only my first tutorial, so obviously it's not perfect!

Thanks.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Aug 11, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL! for your first tut you rocked it! 
I love the color choices and the fact that you didn't use it on the bottom lid. I'm always cautious when red is in play.

I loved it!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 11, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 11, 2008)

You look totally fabulous! Oranges, yellows, and reds are some of my favorite colors to wear....You wear them to absolute perfection!


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Aug 11, 2008)

im definitely gonna try this!!! thanks!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2008)

thats a great tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 amazing look!
i hope you do more tutorials


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Aug 11, 2008)

I love it!  I wish I had all the colors, but I need to go shopping today anyway, lol!  HURRAY FOR MOMS!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 11, 2008)

the innercorner highlight really did brighten the look up!
wonderful tut


----------



## ItaliNicki (Aug 11, 2008)

great tutorial!! Thank you!


----------



## milamonster (Aug 11, 2008)

super fab!
i love this look lady!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 11, 2008)

This is so pretty!  You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 11, 2008)

Marvelous!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Aug 12, 2008)

absolutely stunning! you're gorgeous and your hair is awesome


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Aug 12, 2008)

YAY, fantastic!!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Aug 12, 2008)

OOH! I love it!


----------



## concertina (Aug 12, 2008)

Adding to my favorites!! Super job!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this tutorial!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 12, 2008)

lovely


----------



## Divinity (Aug 12, 2008)

LOVE this!  I'll have to try this look...I THINK I have firespot...*runs to traincase to check*...


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 12, 2008)

Great job!! Love it


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 13, 2008)

It looks totally awesome!


----------



## User49 (Aug 13, 2008)

Gorgeous! I will be trying this out soon!


----------



## nico (Aug 14, 2008)

I really like this look.Thanks


----------



## Jot (Aug 14, 2008)

beautiful. totally love it xx


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 14, 2008)

thank you so much for the great tut


----------



## trammie (Aug 14, 2008)

love the look! you did great =)


----------



## PMBG83 (Aug 14, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 19, 2008)

im sooo gonna do this look tomorrow..havent used those colors in awhile...please do more tuts! love your work and your hair!!!


----------



## happyapplejj (Aug 19, 2008)

It is beautiful.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Aug 20, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## scumballina (Sep 24, 2008)

Gorgeous and I am quite envious of your hair color.


----------



## bsquared (Nov 6, 2008)

*i love these colors together!*


----------



## nunu (Nov 8, 2008)

Great tutorial!


----------



## KTB (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks amazing! I'll have to try this.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 20, 2008)

I am totally trying this, it looks fantastic!


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 22, 2008)

wow that's really pretty. the color combo is really unique. i'm going to have to try this! maybe for thanksgiving


----------



## tattoosofships (Nov 22, 2008)

thanks for this tutorial! it was super informative and i loved the outcome.
<3


----------



## vbretta (Nov 23, 2008)

Love It!!


----------



## Monakhd (Nov 23, 2008)

You did a GREAT JOB!!!! Very smart to keep the reds on top.

I especially love the expression in the second to last pic!


----------



## tingting (Nov 23, 2008)

Good Tutorial!! Wonder if Asian can also use this kind colours on eyes =(


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 23, 2008)

this tut is super fabulous, innit.
im loving it, besides the colours u've
used are my favs


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 30, 2008)

I think if I had heard/read this color combo without seeing the picture, I would've been a little hesitant... but you made it look so beautiful!


----------



## JessicaSarahS (Dec 2, 2008)

Lovely!!! These are my favorite colors!


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 7, 2008)

looks great! that under eye stuff is awesome!


----------



## Martins999 (Dec 19, 2008)

This is more than beautiful,you are an artist,I also love orange color,wear it a lot,and now I have seen on your photos one more MES I must have...


----------



## Miss World (Dec 20, 2008)

fantastic look! now I feel I could try orange! ^_^ its the color I'm most scared to try!


----------



## loreatlas (Dec 29, 2008)

Lovely, I didn´t know how good the orange eyeshadow looks!!, I´m gonna try it myself. thank you!


----------



## wenvers (Dec 30, 2008)

whow!


----------



## pianohno (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, I am definitely trying this ! I LOVE ORANGE


----------



## Mac_Lust (Dec 30, 2008)

I love this look!! I love using yellows, oranges, and reds!! Great look!!!!


----------



## Vaughn1999 (Jan 4, 2009)

Great Tutorial.  I love the step by steps they were great.


----------



## ohshnappp (Jan 14, 2009)

You are totally rockin this.


----------



## Azul (Jan 23, 2009)

you did a great job, thank you


----------

